# Using masking tape to secure parts to spoil board



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thought this method may come in handy for our cnc owners . Sorry if it’s been posted before


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thought this method may come in handy for our cnc owners . Sorry if it’s been posted before
> 
> https://youtu.be/3uTsQ3dYRrk


Rick this guy is way smarter than he looks. Reckon that would work with any kind of CA glue? I think I will try it tomorrow. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

I use double sided tape from XFasten https://www.amazon.com/XFasten-Double-Removable-1-5-Inch-15-Yards/dp/B01DX1VDG2/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1511364259&sr=8-3&keywords=xfasten+double+sided+tapeand find it to be quite easy...certainly less complicated than this method. From a cost perspective, I can certainly see this methods appeal. I saw this video a while back and considered it but tape just seemed easier to me at least.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

We quite using double sided tape as it frequently was more trouble to clean up/scrape off than it took to cleana up the mess of chip the CNC made. 

For projects that you can't put clamps on top of I have my students use a few spots of hot-melt glue to fasten their boards to a scrap of plywood typically 2 inches longer and wider than their board. The scrap leaves room for clamp or screws to fasten to the CNC bed. The hot melt glue, used sparingly, usually pops off the wood with a little shock force. 

4D


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I bought all of the supplies from Amazon and tried it, works great. I only use this method with small parts. Still use clamps for large stuff because it's less work and mess.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw this video recently but haven't tried it out.


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

4DThinker said:


> For projects that you can't put clamps on top of I have my students use a few spots of hot-melt glue to fasten their boards to a scrap of plywood typically 2 inches longer and wider than their board. The scrap leaves room for clamp or screws to fasten to the CNC bed. The hot melt glue, used sparingly, usually pops off the wood with a little shock force.
> 
> 4D


A little denatured alcohol will cause the hot glue to pop right off. I didn't believe it until I tried it...


----------

